

Ask HN: What is the coolest things that have been done in/with node.js? - DiabloD3

I am not a node.js user, but I think I would like to be. However, there seems to be no site that truly shows off what node.js can really do easily (with or without popular node.js-oriented frameworks).
======
cims
We've recently launched <http://www.codecloud.io> which provides a NodeJS
back-end for apps, and you can start coding right away from your browser. Of
course we think it's pretty cool, but you be the judge :)

------
tlianza
Trello does a pretty good job, I think: <http://blog.fogcreek.com/the-trello-
tech-stack/>

------
spicyxtreme
check this out: <http://www.attictv.com> fully built with node.js

------
hk_kh
This map shows in "realtime" when users around the world take or leave bikes
in a bike sharing system scheme of their city: <http://citybik.es/realtime>

Or, if you want, here's the popular gif cursor party done in real life
<http://citybik.es/cursor_party>

~~~
gotrythis
I want to put something like that map in our app and can't find anything.
Anyone know how this was done or any plug-and-play options to reproduce?
Thanks!

~~~
hk_kh
I assume you mean the "explosions" on the map?

These are canvas elements, put inside a RichMarker.

Each canvas element is a small particle generator (this was not needed, but
somehow bastarized this version (<http://scurker.com/projects/particles/>), to
better control what I wanted to display.

What I still don't like about it, is each canvas having his own timer / update
interval. It would feel more homogeneous having a global timer, and updating
each canvas element sequentially. In another release I would probably do that,
and replace WebSockets with Server Side Events.

I think the code is pretty straightforward, so feel free to dive into it.

~~~
gotrythis
Hey, thanks.

Any chance I can hire you to put something together for me for our specific
case use? Or otherwise, consult with you to ask some more questions?

John.

~~~
hk_kh
Sure, sorry for the late response. Drop me a line at info@citybik.es

